

The #1 UX Failure of New Products - ishake
http://www.stephaniehay.com/the-1-ux-failure-of-new-products/#.UIg63ml24ox

======
engtech
One of the best technique I have ever seen as a user/customer is being able to
do the entire call to action without having to log in / fill out forms.

eg: if you're going to sell me something, try to convert me into a longer time
customer / account holder _AFTER_ you've sold me a product.

It essentially means creating accounts on the fly based only on an email
address.

~~~
ishake
Agreed. Too many startups are focused on connecting to the social graph
instead of selling a customer on it. If they like your product, they will make
sure their friends are on it or hear about it.

